# 2 Door Post



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I am currently looking for a 1970-72 Lemans for a body rebuild on my 1970 GTO. I have noticed a few of the Lemans I have been looking at are cars with posts. Other than changing the doors, can you just change the back windows over as well. Can a car that was once a post car be converted to a non-post with just bolting on non-post car parts. Is there a lot of work involved in doing so.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, No, and yes.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you for responding. I will not be looking at any more donor cars with posts.


----------

